# Cloudburst 3 vs.....



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

The tarptent cloudburst 3 is about as heavy as I would go at 3.25 lbs. I'd rather stay at or under 3. 

I'm wondering if there is really a competitor at its size. If I go smaller (I.e. The 2 man tents that require spooning for two people) I know there are tons of options. But at the large end of two or tight three there doesn't seem to be much. 

I have a bunch of kids and good riding buddies, so rarely do I camp solo and getting my kids in the tent with me is important. 

I've read/searched a lot here (read the entire shelters thread several times) and elsewhere and have a pretty good idea of what's out there. I just don't see anything in the three pound range in this size. What tent am I missing? 

I should note this is for use here in alaska. The weather gets nasty and cold anytime of year and the bugs can be terrible. Pretty much negating the superlight tarp only type solutions. 

My 9lb four season tent is killing me. Awesome in a storm but hard to drag up the climb.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Potentially useful conversation:
GEAR » 4P Lightest Shelter -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

The only way I think you might be able to pull off the sub #3 mark for 4 people would be to go w/ something like a Cuben fiber pyramid. Apparently you can get this made w/ sewn-in bug netting perimeter and door:
Luna 2 & 4

FWIW I don't blame you one darn bit for insisting on the bug barrier part. I've been to AK and the insects are insane up there, but down here in the Wa Cascades they can be almost as bad sometimes in the mountains. Kids especially need to be able to get away from the swarm if the expedition isn't going to be completely miserable.

ETA: derp, you're looking at THREE people.... so maybe the silnylon version of the Bearpaw would come in about the right weight and be a whole lot cheaper....


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I use my Stratospire 2 when camping my my two kids. It is a roomy tent for 2 adults, workable for 3 adults in a pinch and ok for 1 adult and 2 kids. The two vestibules and two entrances are great features. Lots of gear can be stored out of the rain and this frees up room in the tent. In cold weather I use the full solid inner. Weight is about 1.4kg with solid inner and my Easton carbon fibre poles.


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Another vote for the Stratospire 2, easily swallows to fully grown blokes, a bloke and 2 kids as well.










a bloke and 2 13 year old kids is a bit of a tight squeeze but you have the option of dropping the inner slightly, this drops the side bath tub and gives a few cm extra width.

3:48





If it's a insect free night the tent is huuuugeeeee in tarp only mode










Only real downside for us cyclists is that because we don't use hiking poles we have to add the weight of 2 poles.
Each one of my poles comes in at 122 grams so that's a extra 244g you need to add to the weight.
My Strato2 with everything including the poles comes in around 1573g


----------

